# The great Four-To-The-Floor topic



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*boom tschak boom tschak boom tschak boom tschak*

This topic is for sharing favorites of any music that can be classified under the disco, dance, house, techno & trance genres and its many subgenres.

I'll kick off with this one:






Love it!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a golden oldie:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

How's that?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Nice

I really like some goa/psy trance for its craziness and raw energy, but I suppose most people find it unlistenable. Here's two of my favorites.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The band Juno Reactor is one of my favorites in this style of music. 
Their music is an original blend of all sorts of stuff, incorporating elements from world music, playing with musicians from around the world, percussion groups etc. They also worked with Don Davis on the Matrix Reloaded soundtrack.

Here's one of their latest tracks, which seems to be inspired by Vangelis' Blade Runner score.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

198friggin'6





Certainly one of the most prophetic and underrated early house tunes.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

So excited!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> So excited!


My friend said "I don't think this is really bad; I just don't think I'm ready for Daft Punk to make music that sounds like it could be the theme for Ellen." I now understand what he means.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> My friend said "I don't think this is really bad; I just don't think I'm ready for Daft Punk to make music that sounds like it could be the theme for Ellen." I now understand what he means.


Wuuuuut D:<


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

From my long passed dance music days, but this mellow disco trip still gets an outing every month or so.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I just get a kick from it.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, OK, maybe it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

DeepR said:


> Yes, OK, maybe it's a guilty pleasure.


Signum is a great duo, I always enjoyed listening to their music. It always leaned towards a darker atmosphere :devil:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the great Trance tracks of all time. Quality mix from Lange.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

mmmm psytrance


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One for us older folks - the shock and the horror as INSTRUMENTS are being played!!!


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

pffft. Instruments have been obsolete since Kraftwerk.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> pffft. Instruments have been obsolete since Kraftwerk.


True, and what better example of a group painting itself into a corner as a result of their quest for synthetic perfection? All downhill after Man Machine...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sven Väth - The Beauty and the Beast (1994)

This track is pure gold.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I mostly like what was called EBM and is now called Hellektro. It's a industrial style with heavy hitting 4 on the floor kicks with industrial noises as well. I recommend four bands: Eisenfunk (specially their album 8-bit), Funker Vogt, Combichrist (their old stuff, as the new ones are more of a industrial metal) and Hocico.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Pure Uplifting Pop-orientated commercial trance. Love it. Dancing around the house singing 'King for a Day'
from Above and Beyond's new album - coming in January


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, it was in a video-game soundtrack, but it was a great game, and the music incredibly effective.






I feel pumped just listening to it.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Jobis said:


> Yes, it was in a video-game soundtrack, but it was a great game, and the music incredibly effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The soundtrack was perfect for the game, so dark & claustraphobic sounding.

Never beat the last mission...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Fluke - Zion
This track was the best thing about the entire Matrix: Reloaded movie






The Blizzard & Omnia - Metanoia


----------

